
Ask HN: Where Do You Live? - rokhayakebe
Try to search for your city and upvote to avoid double submission.
======
onion2k
Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK

------
rokhayakebe
Orange County, CA

------
guessmyname
Lubec, Maine, US

------
8083849082
who is my lover

